# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  قطعی ناگهانی   sql server و کانکشن کامپیوتر

## saman0181

سلام


یک شبکه دارم که 4 تا سیستم به هم وصلن
رو یکیشون  برنامه بسته بندی نصب هست که  فایل exe اون شیر شده بین ۳ سیستم  دیگه و رو سیستم دوم هم برنامه sql نصب هست که کلاینت هم هست خودش
برنامه درست کار میکنه
بسته های 100 گرمی   200 گرمی را که  بارکدشو اسکن میکنیم مشکلی نداره(حدود 500 عدد)
ولی به محض اینکه بسته های 400 گرمی رو بارکدشون رو اسکن میکنیم(مثلا 10  عدد بسته 400 گرمی)  حداقل 1 بار  ار تباط با شبکه قطع میشه
 یعنی شبکه بین ۴ تا سیستم یهو قطع و وصل میشه
و c[u سیستمی که sql روش نصبه هم فول میشه و بعد درست میشه


دوستان و اساتید مشکل از چی میتونه باشه؟؟؟

----------


## saman0181

:ناراحت:  :ناراحت: کسی راهنمایی نمیکنه؟

----------

